# AMD Catalyst 12.4 OpenCL 1.2 (8.960.0 March 15) AMD Official BETA



## streetjumper16 (24. März 2012)

AMD hat vor 2 Tagen die OpenCL 1.2 BETA mit dem neuen CCC 12.4 veröffentlicht!
Der Treiber ist vom 15.03.12 mit der Treiberversion (8.96-120315a-135399E) und beinhaltet wie schon erwähnt den AMD Catalyst 12.4 

Der Treiber soll das neue MLAA 2.0 bieten und dazu gleich noch OpenCL 1.2  Ob ersteres stimmt habe ich nicht geschaut, aber das er OpenCL 1.2 enthällt steht zu 100% fest 
Alles weitere über den Catalyst 12.4 könnt ihr hier nachlasen: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...chneller-als-zuvor/Grafikkarten-Treiber/News/


Den Treiber gibt es für Windows 7 & Linux in der 32 bit & 64 bit Fassung den ihr euch hier downloaden könnt  


*Hier:

Windows 7 32/64*
http://developer.amd.com/Downloads/OpenCL1.2betadriversWindows.exe

*Linux 32/64*
http://developer.amd.com/Downloads/OpenCL1.2betadriversLinux.tgz



*Changelog OpenCL 1.2*



> ♦ The OpenCL 1.2 beta includes the following OpenCL™ 1.2 functionality:
> ♦ Host access flags for memory objects enable more efficient buffer handling and provide added protection. For example, a buffer that is created as “write only” cannot be read from the host.
> ♦ Pattern based GPU buffer and image initialization can help eliminate need for certain buffer/image transfers
> ♦ Memory objects migration supports transfer of buffers prior to need
> ...


----------



## Vaykir (24. März 2012)

Sach mal an wie der so rennt.


----------



## streetjumper16 (24. März 2012)

Werde ich gleich testen 
Geb dir dann bescheid bzw. hier im Thread werde ich es dann noch editieren


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (24. März 2012)

Auszug aus den Release-Notes wäre interessant gewesen.


----------



## Softy (24. März 2012)

Den Treiber habe ich seit ein paar Tagen drauf. Bringt (zumindest in Benchmarks) bei mir keinen Performanceunterschied


----------



## PCGH_Raff (24. März 2012)

Passt der Treiber das Texture LOD bei Supersampling unter DX10/11 an? Wenn nicht, wäre das ein kurioser Branch. Ich kann gerade nichts radeoniges testen, weil ich am Geforce-Zweitrechner hänge.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (24. März 2012)

Schöne Sache muss ich sagen !

Auch wenn keine AMD Karte selber besitze auch wenn mach mal gern eine Gätte besonders was das SSAA in Dx10+ an geht ^^


----------



## streetjumper16 (24. März 2012)

Hmm i-wie scheint OpenCL bei mir nicht zu aktuallisieren 

Unter Dxdiag steht immer noch das Version 1.1 installiert ist... -.-*

Edit: OK laut CCC hab ich 1.2 aber kann das jemand bezeugen ? 
Da steht OpenCL Version: 6.14.10.11627


----------



## Softy (25. März 2012)

Also bei mir steht da Open*G*L Version: 6.14.10.11627


----------



## streetjumper16 (25. März 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Also bei mir steht da Open*G*L Version: 6.14.10.11627


 

Ja ist das die Version 1.2 ?
Bei mir steht in dxdiag noch 1.1... 

Edit: OK Luxmark sagt ich habe Version 1.2 
Blödes Windoof...


----------



## Dan Kirpan (25. März 2012)

Wieso gibt es jetzt schon 12.4 als Beta, aber aktuell als WHQL Treiber ist noch 12.2?! Irgendwie sind die mächtig im Verzug. Und der 12.2 ist auch erst vor 10 Tagen veröffentlicht worden.


----------



## Atma (25. März 2012)

Dan Kirpan schrieb:


> Und der 12.2 ist auch erst vor 10 Tagen veröffentlicht worden.


 Vor 10 Tagen? Der 12.2 wurde am 07. März veröffentlicht, das ist schon etwas länger her als nur 10 Tage


----------



## streetjumper16 (25. März 2012)

@ Vaykir

Der Treiber bringt ein Par Punkte weniger im Unigine Heaven 3.0...
Dafür sind die max. FPS ein wenig gestiegen aber die min. FPS etwas gesunken!

Laufen tut er gut aber ich hab den 12.2 wieder rauf...


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (25. März 2012)

Dan Kirpan schrieb:


> Wieso gibt es jetzt schon 12.4 als Beta, aber aktuell als WHQL Treiber ist noch 12.2?! Irgendwie sind die mächtig im Verzug.


Nein, nichts Verzug, verständliche Handhabung. WHQL bedeutet nichts anderes, als das die Treiber von Microsoft für Windows zertifiziert werden müssen. Ich weiß nicht, wie lange MS dafür braucht und wahrscheinlich bekommen die dafür schon Vorabversionen, aber ich kann mir vorstellen, das MS sich das was kosten läßt, daher läßt AMD/ATI seine Treiber nur alle paar Versionen (vierteljährig?) zertifizieren. 
Stand auch mal irgendwo was zu.

Ist ähnlich den alten AGP-Treibern, die aktualisiert AMD auch nur noch alle Jubeljahre.
Der Vorteil liegt auf der Hand: Kostenersparnis und schnellere Releases.

Wer jetzt meint, das die fehlenden Zertifizierung ein Nachteil sei, weil der Treiber eventuell Windows öfter zum Absturz bringt, irrt: Natürlich kann das vorkommen, aber meist werden die Treiber ja nicht von Grund auf neu geschrieben, sondern alte, zertifizierte weiterentwickelt, Bugfixing betrieben, an der Performanceschraube gedreht...da kann man davon ausgehen, das die neueren, nicht zertifizierten Trieber von gleicher oder meist sogar besserer Qualität sind, als die letzten zertifizierten.
Oder täusch ich mich da? 

Hab zu dem Thema gerade gestern auch nen Leserbrief an PCGH geschrieben und bin gespannt auf deren Antwort.


----------



## Skysnake (25. März 2012)

> printf build n function


NEED!!!!!111111einself!

Das hätte mir diese Woche locker 10h arbeit beim debugging gespart!

Mega dickes fettes NEED


----------



## Tiz92 (25. März 2012)

Ich freu mich aufs MLAA 2.0


----------



## PAUI (25. März 2012)

nicht installieren. bei mir taktet sich meine 6950 nicht mehr runter, wenn ich im Afterburner auf Reset klicke, kommen Grafikfehler und dann taktet sie sich runter und taktet sich wieder hoch und bleibt auch dort. der fliegt jetzt wieder runter


----------



## streetjumper16 (25. März 2012)

Bei mir läuft er ohne Probleme...
Taktet auch runter und komischerweiße bekommt meine HD7970 im Idle jetzt statt 0,95V nur novh 0,8V 
Naja solange es stabil läuft kann ich mich nur freuen


----------



## PAUI (25. März 2012)

bin jetzt wieder auf 12.2. hmm komisch


----------



## wubroha (25. März 2012)

PAUI schrieb:


> nicht installieren. bei mir taktet sich meine 6950 nicht mehr runter, wenn ich im Afterburner auf Reset klicke, kommen Grafikfehler und dann taktet sie sich runter und taktet sich wieder hoch und bleibt auch dort. der fliegt jetzt wieder runter


Meine  Sap.Hd 5850 extreme verhält sich ähnlich -ist halt beta so what ,bin zurück aufn 12.2


----------



## streetjumper16 (25. März 2012)

Ja es ist halt ne BETA...
Die dafür da das User solche Probleme dann melden können etc.


----------



## belle (25. März 2012)

Ich benutze den 12.3 Pre-WHQL und bin vollauf zufrieden. Der kam eigentlich für das Release der Radeon 78xx, läuft wohl aber überall (8.95.5-120224a-134185E-ATI).

@ Raff
Zitat Planet 3DNow: "Zum einen bietet diese Version erstmals eine automatische Anpassung des LOD-Bias..."


----------



## streetjumper16 (25. März 2012)

Im Moment ist der 12.2 WHQL der Beste Treiber...


----------



## belle (26. März 2012)

Mit dem 12.2 funzt bei mir Rage nicht...  Ich fahre mit dem genannten Treiber problemlos.


----------



## Kyrodar (26. März 2012)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> ... daher läßt AMD/ATI seine Treiber nur alle paar Versionen (vierteljährig?) zertifizieren.


 
Enfitia macht das so.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xaxis (26. März 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Im Moment ist der 12.2 WHQL der Beste Treiber...


 
für mich ist das der schlimmste
mein bester treiber : 12.1a

grund : der 12.2 lässt kein overclock meiner sapphire 6950 unlock mehr zu
natürlich gibts den trick das man 2 datein vom alten treiber reinschieben kann, aber dann zickt der Overclock nach jeden Game erneut :/

voll nervig....


----------



## streetjumper16 (26. März 2012)

xaxis schrieb:


> für mich ist das der schlimmste
> mein bester treiber : 12.1a
> 
> grund : der 12.2 lässt kein overclock meiner sapphire 6950 unlock mehr zu
> ...



Wie macht sich das bemerkbar ?
Seit den 12.2 gibt es da ein Problem meist wegen einer fehlenden DLL...!


----------



## Deimos (26. März 2012)

xaxis schrieb:


> grund : der 12.2 lässt kein overclock meiner sapphire 6950 unlock mehr zu
> natürlich gibts den trick das man 2 datein vom alten treiber reinschieben kann, aber dann zickt der Overclock nach jeden Game erneut :/


Sprichst du von der Übertaktung via Afterburner und den seit dem Cat. 12.2 fehlenden .dll-Dateien?
Hatte das Problem erst auch, aber seitdem ich die .dll-Dateien manuell hinzugefügt habe, funktioniert die Übertaktung via Afterburner wieder problemlos...


----------



## streetjumper16 (26. März 2012)

Genau das habe ich auch angesprochen 
Habe das auch in einem andren Thread erklärt und auch die Datei gepostet ^^

Edit: Hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...t-12-1-inkompatibel-mit-asus-smartdoctor.html


----------



## xaxis (26. März 2012)

das macht sich so bemerkbar :
ich stell sapphire trixxx auf 1,15 v @ 880mHz lauft stabil
ich will den BF3 server wechseln, zocke 5min zack freeze, BF3.exe abwürgen "der anzeigetreiber wurde wiederhergestellt"
gucke im sapphire trixxx nach "1,15 v" sollte alles passen merkwürdig...
ich traute dem frieden nicht öffne GPU-Z nebenbei, was sehe ich ? 1,10 V.....

und so passiert das ständig... einmal gehts einmal gehts net..
darum hab i wieder 12.1a drauf geklatscht


----------



## streetjumper16 (26. März 2012)

Bei mir liegen auch nie die eingestellten Werte an...


----------



## PaulPeter (26. März 2012)

Seit dem ich den Catalyst 12.4 installiert hatte kann ich d. ControllCenter nicht mehr starten. Auch mehrmaliges De-/Installieren, auch auf 12.2 und frühere Wiederherstellungspunkte änderten nichts mehr daran. Was ist bloß los.
Habe seit 2 Wochen eine HD 7979 mit drei Monitoren (bin also vom ControllCenter abhängig), kann alles vergessen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (26. März 2012)

Das scheint aber nicht am Treiber zu liegen...
Hast du den alten auch sauber deinstalliert ? Sollte man auf jeden Fall machen bevor man einen BETA Treiber installiert...


----------



## PaulPeter (26. März 2012)

Leider hat der Beta-Treiber keine Deinstallationsfunktion - so hat er sich dann sofort installiert. Deshalb habe ich versucht, mit mehrfacher nachträglicher Deinstallation das Problem zu beheben - und natürlich mit früheren Wiederherstellungsfunktionen. Was kann man noch versuchen?
Ich werde morgen wieder vorbeisehen.


----------



## Dexter74 (27. März 2012)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Nein, nichts Verzug, verständliche Handhabung. WHQL bedeutet nichts anderes, als das die Treiber von Microsoft für Windows zertifiziert werden müssen. Ich weiß nicht, wie lange MS dafür braucht und wahrscheinlich bekommen die dafür schon Vorabversionen, aber ich kann mir vorstellen, das MS sich das was kosten läßt, daher läßt AMD/ATI seine Treiber nur alle paar Versionen (vierteljährig?) zertifizieren.
> Stand auch mal irgendwo was zu.


 
von Ati/AMD gab es über Jahre monatlich einen WHQL Treiber, da fällt es irgendwie auf wenn "Mitte" März erst der Februar Treiber kommt.


----------



## Disoprivan (27. März 2012)

Hallo!
Ich habe auch testweise diese Beta installiert. habe sie aber wieder schnell gegen die 12.2 WHQL ( 12.3 ) getauscht!

Grund:

Das Tearing der beiden äußeren Monitore hat sich extrem verstärkt. Eigentlich ist das Bild nicht nur " zerrissen und horitontal verschoben", sondern es zerreisst auch vertikal mit allen Regenbogenfarben auf 3-4 cm Breite. 
Es ist im Dektopbetrieb stärker als bei Spielen. Es tritt teilweise auch in einer unbestimten Frequenz von alleine auf, ohne zb. ein geöffnetes Fenster über den Tearing-Bereich zu ziehen.

OK, ist ne Beta, damit muss man rechnen...

Wäre schön, wenn die Catalyst- Macher mal verstärkt an dem Tearing- Problem arbeiteten  würden....


----------



## Westcoast (30. März 2012)

habe bei mir wieder amd catalyst 12.3 WHQL drauf gemacht, der 12.4 beta lief  nicht so rund.


----------



## biohaufen (30. März 2012)

Westcoast schrieb:


> habe bei mir wieder amd catalyst 12.3 WHQL drauf gemacht, der 12.4 beta lief nicht so rund.



Hmm, das kann ich bestätigen, mit dem 12.3 Releasetreiber bin ich zufriedener


----------



## streetjumper16 (30. März 2012)

Ich auch...

Ich warte dann doch lieber auf den 12.4 WHQL ^^


----------

